# Sticky  How to create a new poll at PersonalityCafe.



## Happy

*Here is a guide on how to create a poll at PersonalityCafe.*


*
Creating a poll along with a new thread:

 





Step 1: Create a new thread

Step 2: Input title and content of your thread. Then scroll down until you see "Post a Poll" option...

Step 3: Check the box next to "Yes, post a poll with this thread" and input the number of poll options. Click submit new thread.

Step 4: Redirection to new screen will be in progress.

Step 5: In the new screen, you will be able to input the poll question and options as well as have the ability to choose more features for your poll. Click on submit once you're finished.

Step 6: You are done! Now wait for people to start voting on your new poll. :happy:




Creating a poll after you've made the thread already:

 





Step 1: Go into your thread 

Step 2: Look at the black bar above the first post and click "Thread Tools"

Step 3: Click "Add a poll to this Thread" in the menu that pops up

Step 4: In the new screen, you will be able to input the poll question and options as well as have the ability to choose more features for your poll. Click on submit once you're finished.

Step 5: You are done! Now wait for people to start voting on your new poll. :happy:





*


----------



## HannibalLecter

I'm surprised it took 554 days to make this poll.


----------



## NotSoRighteousRob

The ballot was misleading! I DEMAND A RECOUNT! RECOUNT DAMNIT!!!!:angry::angry::angry::angry::angry:


yes I am the person who voted for no


----------



## I Love The Rain

Okay, but how do you create a poll w/in one of the personality pages? These instructions only seem to help w/ making polls on the polls page.


----------



## NotSoRighteousRob

actually all you do then is skip to step number 3.. it's the same process


----------



## Love Wins

Can you delete or edit a poll that you made?


----------



## MonieJ

Love Wins said:


> Can you delete or edit a poll that you made?


I think it's the same rule as editin posts you get 24 hours

and to delete ask a mod


----------



## Love Wins

@MonieJ 
Do you know how to edit one? I can't find an edit button...


----------



## MonieJ

Love Wins said:


> @MonieJ
> Do you know how to edit one? I can't find an edit button...


Yeah at the end of the post it should say edit post and then edit poll


----------



## Love Wins

Hmm...I can't find that on mine. Oh well...lol. I'll just leave it.


----------



## word

it is very helpful ...


----------



## 7rr7s

Whenever I try to make a poll, it won't redirect for me to type in the options. Anyone else experience this?


----------



## Brooklaughs

I've accidentally clicked the wrong response on a poll (Button, Button - Would you press it) and was wondering if there's a way to undo a vote? Is there a mod I contact? Because NOOOOOO I would not press the button!


----------



## dream land fantasy

truly helpful thread


----------



## Pelopra

Also can't find the "edit poll" button


----------



## jeb

Pelopra said:


> Also can't find the "edit poll" button


I was also unable to edit my poll. I was hoping to figure that out before people started voting. Oh well.


----------



## THEQUEENAMIDALAFAN

Totally AMAZING AVATAR!!!!! Are you a Ghost In The Shell: Stand Alone Complex Fan? Are you the Laughing Man or are you THE Individual Eleven?

"I will NOT defer" ... "I have come before you to resolve this attack on our Sovereignty now! I was not elected to watch my people suffer and die while you discuss this invasion in a committee!" --Queen Amidala-- "Hope is home, and the heart is free." --Enya-- "Do you hear the people sing? Say, do you hear the distant drums! It is the future that they bring when tomorrow comes...Tomorrow comes!!" --Les Miserables-- 
Sincerely,
❤
Brian Weston Blamires.


----------



## THEQUEENAMIDALAFAN

Your post was helpful but all of the images were broken. I hope this helps you out.

"I will NOT defer" ... "I have come before you to resolve this attack on our Sovereignty now! I was not elected to watch my people suffer and die while you discuss this invasion in a committee!" --Queen Amidala-- "Hope is home, and the heart is free." --Enya-- "Do you hear the people sing? Say, do you hear the distant drums! It is the future that they bring when tomorrow comes...Tomorrow comes!!" --Les Miserables-- 
Sincerely,
❤
Brian Weston Blamires.


----------



## Fluctuate

Are we allowed to create 16 of the same thread, for each individual type? I'd like to create a thread that gets some opinions and statistics on enneagram type and birth order, and I think I'll get more results if I could do this.


----------



## Telepathis Goosus

dogshavesillynames said:


> Are we allowed to create 16 of the same thread, for each individual type? I'd like to create a thread that gets some opinions and statistics on enneagram type and birth order, and I think I'll get more results if I could do this.


I believe you're allowed to do that ^^


----------



## Fluctuate

TelepathicGoose said:


> I believe you're allowed to do that ^^


thanks a bunch!


----------



## Telepathis Goosus

dogshavesillynames said:


> thanks a bunch!


No problemo~


----------



## djekhradt

ok, i only voted no because i'm already familiar with creating poll thread on forum sites. am i a bad person?


----------



## TragicallyRight

Can you create a poll on mobile? Also, do I have get a certain amount of posts to post polls?


----------



## Simpson17866

djekhradt said:


> ok, i only voted no because i'm already familiar with creating poll thread on forum sites. am i a bad person?


 You're right, there should be more options:


I didn't understand, but now I do
I didn't understand, and I still don't
I already understood, and I still do
I used to understood, but now I don't :laughing:


----------



## Scoobyscoob

lol. Good info.


----------



## Crowbo

You need to add a little black magic to your recipe.


----------

